# Ich habe mich verliebt ....



## dre (13. Juni 2011)

... und zwar ins Falkenjagd Hector RS






Quelle: http://www.falkenjagd-bikes.com/

... habe in der Bikebravo, eben in der Wanne, nach einer langen wunderbaren Tour, zu einem Glas guten Rose vom Gardasee, etwas über die mir bis dato nicht bekannten Bikes von Falkenjagd gelesen. Nun am PC schnell mal geschaut und gleicht total und bis über beide Ohren verliebt.

Hat zu diesen Bikes jemand Erfahrungen und kann mich in meiner Begeisterung evtl. etwas bremsen.
Meine Freundin und ich sind schon der Meinung unseren Herbsturlaub für zwei solcher Bikes zu opfern. Ja, ja, wir sind bal bal. Aber wir sind es gern.....


----------



## Altitude (14. Juni 2011)

ist meines wissens ein lynskey rahmen...

die machen viel:
lynskey, marin, salsa, oneone, die ersten cube's...

hättst du auch in "die titanium-gallerie - der tread für die gepflegte konversation" posten können - da gibts's viele gleichgesinnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (14. Juni 2011)

Für die eher konservative Titan-Fraktion ist das ein sehr moderner Rahmen. X-12 Steckachse und PM-Bremssattelaufnahme habe ich in Titan noch nicht so oft gesehen.

Wenn der wirklich bei Lynskey gebrutzelt wird, kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, vorausgesetzt der Preis stimmt. Das ist zwar im Vergleich zu den Titan-Edelschmieden dann eher Massenware, die Qualität - zumindest von meinem Lynskey - passt aber.


----------



## IceQ- (14. Juni 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Für die eher konservative Titan-Fraktion ist das ein sehr moderner Rahmen. X-12 Steckachse und PM-Bremssattelaufnahme habe ich in Titan noch nicht so oft gesehen.
> 
> Wenn der wirklich bei Lynskey gebrutzelt wird, kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, vorausgesetzt der Preis stimmt. Das ist zwar im Vergleich zu den Titan-Edelschmieden dann eher Massenware, die Qualität - zumindest von meinem Lynskey - passt aber.


Naja das Unterrohr lässt auf Standardware aus Fernost schliessen. Was ich aber nicht hoffe.


----------



## zuki (15. Juni 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Naja das Unterrohr lässt auf Standardware aus Fernost schliessen. Was ich aber nicht hoffe.



Das Erste was mir -nach dem ich den Titel gelesen hatte- und anschließend das Bild sah dachte: Naja, wo die Liebe hinfällt...


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2011)

waren das nicht die mit dem klarlack Ã¼ber titan?

leider hatten die falkenbuben einen wenig sympatischen, grosskotzigen einstand im ti-unterforum. auch der auftritt auf der website macht mir keine lust darauf kontakt aufzunehmen.

fernost-lenker labeln und 100â¬ Ã¼ber normalem vk verlangen verstÃ¤rkt dieses gefÃ¼hl dann noch.

technisch sicher kein schlechter rahmen.


----------



## thor13 (15. Juni 2011)

Das Bike und der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem die Fulcrum Laufräder. Kannte die Marke bisher aber noch gar nicht. Der Test in der Bike liest sich vielversprechend. Wie kann man denn von einem Unterrohr ablesen woher das Rad kommt? Sind das 2,4er Reifen von Conti?


----------



## zuki (15. Juni 2011)

Ist schon ganz ok das Rad. Ich mag nur nicht diese Hydroforming Unterrohre. 

Früher sahen die Bikes so aus, nachdem man frontal einen Baum geknutscht hat. Heute schon vorher...


----------



## IceQ- (15. Juni 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn von einem Unterrohr ablesen woher das Rad kommt? Sind das 2,4er Reifen von Conti?



Ein kleiner Tipp: Die grossen Unternehmen aufsuche, deren Unterrohre anschauen und fragen wo sie bauen lassen.
Dann suchst du Websiten von Nicolai oder Wiesman auf und schaust ob dort irgendwas zu hydroforming steht.

und ja es sind die Conti Reifen.


----------



## thor13 (15. Juni 2011)

Die Frage war ob das 2,4er Reifen von Conti sind (oder 2,1er - sieht man nicht genau).
Dur fährst ein Nicolai Helius: Dann weisst du gewiss dass ein Easton Ultralight Rohrsatz Verwendung gefunden hat. Und woher kommt er? Aus Taiwan. Easton hat vor fünf Jahren die Rahmen-Rohrproduktion an der Westküste komplett eingestellt. Alle Fahrradrahmenrohre der Marke Easton werden seitdem von Hokada in Taiwan gefertigt. Daher hilft dein gutgemeinter Tip nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## zuki (15. Juni 2011)

Welche bekannte Marke lässt denn heute nicht in Asien die Räder schweißen, backen oder was auch immer. So lange die Bikes noch wirklich aus den Entwicklungsabteilungen der guten Marken stammen, finde ich das zwar nicht toll. Aber man kann damit leben.

Blöd ist nur, dass die eingesparten Facharbeiterlöhne nicht an uns weitergegeben werden.

Ganz schlimm wird es, wenn es nur noch Marketingabteilungen der Marken gibt, die sich darauf beschränken bunte Decals zu entwerfen um sie auf Standard Taiwan Bomber zu bappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Naja das Unterrohr lässt auf Standardware aus Fernost schliessen. Was ich aber nicht hoffe.



angesichts der tatsache, dass da jede menge "eigene" lösungen verbaut sind: vor was hättest du da angst?


----------



## Nordpol (15. Juni 2011)

> Das Bike und der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem die Fulcrum Laufräder. Kannte die Marke bisher aber noch gar nicht. Der Test in der Bike liest sich vielversprechend. Wie kann man denn von einem Unterrohr ablesen woher das Rad kommt? Sind das 2,4er Reifen von Conti?


In der bike steht auch, das die Rahmen in Bayern gefertigt werden, sehen aber sehr stark nach Lynskey aus, wo auch immer die fertigen lassen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Juni 2011)

versus schrieb:


> waren das nicht die mit dem klarlack über titan?
> 
> leider hatten die falkenbuben einen wenig sympatischen, grosskotzigen einstand im ti-unterforum. auch der auftritt auf der website macht mir keine lust darauf kontakt aufzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, da vergeht es einem eher. Beispiele:


> Jenseits üblicher Denkmuster ist die Arbeit unserer Ingenieure an einem FALKENJAGD Rahmen
> ein komplexer, gleichzeitig sehr präziser und emotionaler Entwicklungsprozess
>  geprägt von Leidenschaft und Begeisterung.





> Gemeinsam können wir ein Umdenken bewirken. Gemeinsam können wir mit Rädern die Welt zum Guten verändern, für eine sauberere Umwelt und einen gesünderen Lebensstil, gegen Verkehrsstaus, stetig steigende Benzinpreise und gegen die fortschreitende globale Klimaerwärmung.


Fehlen nur noch die Begriffe "Material aus der Raumfahrt" und "Weltfrieden", dann hätte ich Bingo.


----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ...einstand im ti-unterforum.


was ist denn das ti-unterforum? 
die galerie?


----------



## thor13 (15. Juni 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Stimmt, da vergeht es einem eher. Beispiele:
> 
> 
> Fehlen nur noch die Begriffe "Material aus der Raumfahrt" und "Weltfrieden", dann hätte ich Bingo.



Eine solche Haltung beinhaltet doch grundsätzlich nichts Verwerfliches? Die Emotionen von "Dre" scheinen ja förmlich auf das ein oder andere Mitglied hier überzuschwappen... was in sachlich kompetente  Beiträge mündet...


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> Die Frage war ob das 2,4er Reifen von Conti sind (oder 2,1er - sieht man nicht genau).
> Dur fährst ein Nicolai Helius: Dann weisst du gewiss dass ein Easton Ultralight Rohrsatz Verwendung gefunden hat. Und woher kommt er? Aus Taiwan. Easton hat vor fünf Jahren die Rahmen-Rohrproduktion an der Westküste komplett eingestellt. Alle Fahrradrahmenrohre der Marke Easton werden seitdem von Hokada in Taiwan gefertigt. Daher hilft dein gutgemeinter Tip nicht wirklich weiter.




Du meinst wahrscheinlich Hodaka in Taiwan, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (16. Juni 2011)

ursprünglich war mal die rede von prototypenbau und entwicklung in deutscheland fabrikation bei linskey

ich weiss nicht ob hier im forum oder auf der website

irgendeiner der falkenjagd menschen war auch mal hier angemeldet. am besten direkt da nachfragen wenn fragen

dass bei linskey gebaute rahmen dieser art nicht den selben preis haben wie die günstiglinie von linskey oder zb ein salsa das wohl auch in grösserer anzahl gebaut wird müsste eigentlich auch logisch sein ....


----------



## zuki (16. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> dass bei linskey gebaute rahmen dieser art nicht den selben preis haben wie die günstiglinie von linskey oder zb ein salsa das wohl auch in grösserer anzahl gebaut wird müsste eigentlich auch logisch sein ....



Kleiner Tipp: Satzzeichen machen einen Text lesbar. So ist Dein Beitrag eine linguistische Herausforderung.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juni 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> Eine solche Haltung beinhaltet doch grundsätzlich nichts Verwerfliches? Die Emotionen von "Dre" scheinen ja förmlich auf das ein oder andere Mitglied hier überzuschwappen... was in sachlich kompetente  Beiträge mündet...



3 Beiträge im MTB-News, alle drei in diesem Thread pro Falkenjagd.

Du magst den Laden, ich finde den Internetauftritt unsympathisch. Solch ein Pathos, um fremdgeschweißte Titanrahmen anzupreisen...

Schau Dir mal die Seite von Wiesmann, Mawis oder Rewel an. Die haben es nicht nötig, mit übertrieben-marktschreierischen Werbetexten Emotionen zu kreieren. Da stehen die Produkte für sich selbst.

Darfst mich aber gerne weiter als sachlich inkompetent abstempeln, wenn Dir meine Meinung nicht paßt.


----------



## zuki (16. Juni 2011)

Da der Eröffner Dre hier gar nicht mehr schreibt, ist anzunehmen, dass es sich eh eher um eine Suffbekanntschaft, als um die große Liebe handelte.


----------



## dre (16. Juni 2011)

FALSCH!
Ich lese ganz interessiert mit. Und die eine und / oder andere Anmerkung hier gibt mir doch sehr zu denken.
An dem Rahmen begeistert mich mehr als das Material, nämlich u.a. die technische Lösung der X12-Achse.
Wenn ich mir aber die Preise noch einmal vor Augen führe die hier aufgerufen werden, und ich diese dann einmal unter dem Gesichtspunkt sehe, dass ich wohl ein fernöstliches Massenprodukt erwerbe, beginnt bei mir ein Überdenken der Kaufentscheidung.
Werkstoff toll, Design schön, Technik interessant, Preis auch o.k., wenn die gemachten Angaben und Zusagen des Herstellers denn auch wirklich stimmen.

Meine Freundin und ich geben wirklich viel, evtl. auch zu viel Geld, für unser Hobby MTB aus. Und da kommen nun auch, nach dem wir uns dem Thema TI-Hardtail einmal zugewandt haben, auch andere Mütter mit schönen Töchtern ins Spiel.

Das Thema ist also bestimmt noch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## dubbel (16. Juni 2011)

zugegeben inkompetente zwischenfrage: 
was gibts denn noch für andere ti-rahmen mit x12 und PM?


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2011)

dre schrieb:


> FALSCH!
> An dem Rahmen begeistert mich mehr als das Material, nämlich u.a. die technische Lösung der X12-Achse.
> .


das finde ich auch spannend!
ich finde es toll das man pm aufnahmen nun im angebot hat( wer auch immer, bei paragon habe ich noch nichts gesehen...) das heisst das in naher zukunft ev auch die kleinen schweisser das anbieten können

aber eben
wenn massen(ware)titanium( made in usa oder asia) dann bitte nen superschnapper......von denen hats genug im netz.........natürlich noch nicht mit steckachse oder pm sockel...........

wenn ein rahmen aber die 2000-2500 euromarke knackt, dann bitte massrahmen und die wünsche mit dem erbauer schön besprechen und sich darauf freuen..........


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2011)

...das sehe ich auch so, in der preisklasse muß man sich schon was wünschen können...

bei rewel geht es glaube ich ab 2000 los, und da kann man sich dann eigentlich alles aussuchen...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (16. Juni 2011)

iceq- schrieb:


> ein kleiner tipp: Die grossen unternehmen aufsuche, deren unterrohre anschauen und fragen wo sie bauen lassen.
> Dann suchst du websiten von nicolai oder wiesman auf und schaust ob dort irgendwas zu hydroforming steht.
> 
> Und ja es sind die conti reifen.



rofl !


----------



## IceQ- (16. Juni 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> rofl !


genaur ausführen und erklären bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (16. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ursprünglich war mal die rede von prototypenbau und entwicklung in deutscheland fabrikation bei linskey
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob hier im forum oder auf der website
> 
> ...



... der Herr ist wohl ausgezogen ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6561211&postcount=5188


----------



## thor13 (17. Juni 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ...100 über normalem vk verlangen verstärkt dieses gefühl dann noch.
> 
> technisch sicher kein schlechter rahmen.


 
Wo gibst´s denn Titanlenker für unter 100,- (169-100 wären sogar nur 69,-)? Vereinskollege sucht seit längeren einen. Danke für Info.


----------



## singlestoph (18. Juni 2011)

ich kann nicht satzzeichen , verlernt, schon lange  imernst


wer kommt eigentlich auf die saublöde idee von massenprodukt aus asien zu reden 
mit solchen detaillösungen , wahrscheinlich ja eher fast einzelstücke usw ...... 
aber büddeschön wems spass macht

custom titan oiropa:

revel, nevi,  crisp, wiesmann, mawis 
bei nevi sollte man wissen dass der auch schön kann wenn er will (singular titanrahmen zb)

amiland : wahrscheinlich hunderte 

aber sicher mal kish, desalvo, strong, quiring, vertigo anschauen .....


----------



## Aalex (18. Juni 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> Wo gibstÂ´s denn Titanlenker fÃ¼r unter 100,- (169â¬-100â¬ wÃ¤ren sogar nur 69,-)? Vereinskollege sucht seit lÃ¤ngeren einen. Danke fÃ¼r Info.




bei torontocycles zum beispiel

habe gerade einen hier 60 dollar. der ist eigentlich ganz ok



> revel, nevi, crisp, wiesmann, mawis



crisp  , Mawis


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> aber sicher mal *kish*, .... anschauen .....



DeKerf nicht vergessen


----------



## singlestoph (18. Juni 2011)

de kerf baut immer nur(noch) 50 rahmen dann hört er auf (schon etwa 5 mal oder so...)



und natürlich Steve Potts


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> Wo gibst´s denn Titanlenker für unter 100,- (169-100 wären sogar nur 69,-)? Vereinskollege sucht seit längeren einen. Danke für Info.



hier

http://www.fahrrad-leichtbau.de/sho...tail.php?artikelid=37&kategorieid=29&source=1

wenn du den lenker mal mit dem von falkenjagd vergleichst, merkst du was ich meine.

für meinen (und dons  habe 80 .


----------



## thor13 (20. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback, werde die Info so an meinen Vereinskollegen weitergeben, der Lenker ist in der Tat recht günstig. Nur der Laden kommt mir überhaupt nicht vertrauenswürdig vor: kein Impressum, keine Kontaktangaben, kein echter Radladen dahinter, nur ein paar Billigprodukte im "Angebot", Lenker erst in drei Wochen wieder lieferbar, etc. . Aber die Kaufentscheidung muss ja in dem Fall nicht ich treffen. Wie war denn eure Erfahrung? Habt ihr den Lenker übers Internet bestellt oder direkt dort irgendwie Kontakt aufgenommen?


----------



## zuki (20. Juni 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Feedback, werde die Info so an meinen Vereinskollegen weitergeben, der Lenker ist in der Tat recht günstig. Nur der Laden kommt mir überhaupt nicht vertrauenswürdig vor: kein Impressum, keine Kontaktangaben, kein echter Radladen dahinter, nur ein paar Billigprodukte im "Angebot", Lenker erst in drei Wochen wieder lieferbar, etc. . Aber die Kaufentscheidung muss ja in dem Fall nicht ich treffen. Wie war denn eure Erfahrung? Habt ihr den Lenker übers Internet bestellt oder direkt dort irgendwie Kontakt aufgenommen?



Die Seite ist in der Tat nicht gerade Vertrauensfördernd Immerhin kann man mit PayPal bezahlen. Das Impressum des Inhabers ist übrigens hier versteckt: Wiederufsbelehrung.

Anscheinend aus Leipzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (4. Juli 2011)

Titan aus Leipzig? Da fällt mir spontan www.vigmos.de ein... glaube der baut auch ganz individuell zusammen. Hab da letztes Jahr einen Rahmen gekauft (was günstiges aus Alu) und war zufrieden... netter Kontakt, sehr hilfsbereit. Und baut dir ahrscheinlich alles so zusammen wie du willst.


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Juli 2011)

Habe die letztes Jahr auch auf der Bike Expo gesehen und war dann lieber bei Mawis, der macht wenigstens die Rahmen selber.
Die Features am Falkenjagd sind schÃ¶n, die Rahmen aber in der Tat von Lynskey.
Auch wenn die OEM Serie kleiner als bei Marin, Salsa, etc. ist sind die Rahmen deutlich zu teuer. Steckachse und PM Aufnahme rechtfertigen 1500â¬ Aufpreis auf den Lynskey Ridgeline gegenÃ¼ber z.B. CRC einfach nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Juli 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Habe die letztes Jahr auch auf der Bike Expo gesehen und war dann lieber bei Mawis, der macht wenigstens die Rahmen selber.
> Die Features am Falkenjagd sind schön, die Rahmen aber in der Tat von Lynskey.
> Auch wenn die OEM Serie kleiner als bei Marin, Salsa, etc. ist sind die Rahmen deutlich zu teuer. Steckachse und PM Aufnahme rechtfertigen 1500 Aufpreis auf den Lynskey Ridgeline gegenüber z.B. CRC einfach nicht.


----------



## singlestoph (5. Juli 2011)

es soll ja auch bikes von linskey geben die mehr als die ridgeline-bikes von linskey kosten.

warum man dann auch noch mit CRC-ridgeline-linskey-preisen argumentieren muss versteh ich absolut garnicht viel weniger kann das fast nicht mit falkendings zu tun haben.

obwohl da geht noch mehr: man könnte mit van nicholas rahmen vergleichen am besten mit auslaufmodellen im on-one summer sale ;-)


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juli 2011)

Sorry, aber bei Lynskey kosten die Topmodelle mit voller Custom Geometrie und Helix Rohren (ob man die schÃ¶n findet liegt im Auge des Betrachters...) Ã¤hnlich viel.

Bis auf die PM Aufnahme (die wohl auch bald Serie sein dÃ¼rfte) und die X-12 Steckachse gibt es soweit ich das sehe keinen groÃen Unterschied zwischen dem Ridgeline und dem Falkenjagd. Selbst im Vergleich zu den normaleren Preisen oder den rund 1800â¬, die fÃ¼r das bei Lysnkey gefertigte Salsa fÃ¤llig wÃ¤ren, wÃ¤re die Preisdifferenz doch enorm.
Aber das fÃ¼hrt am Thema vorbei. Jedem das Seine.
Fakt ist, das es - wenn auch nach anscheinen eigenen Vorgaben - fremdgefertigte Rahmen sind, die als Bayernexponate angepriesen werden.

Wenn ich mir die Rewel, Mawis, Jeronimo, Amaro, Gas29, etc. Preise ansehe (und die stellen alle selber her) hÃ¤lt das Falkenjagd Angebot dem Vergleich nicht stand. Wie gesagt meine Meinung.


----------



## thor13 (5. Juli 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es soll ja auch bikes von linskey geben die mehr als die ridgeline-bikes von linskey kosten.
> 
> warum man dann auch noch mit CRC-ridgeline-linskey-preisen argumentieren muss versteh ich absolut garnicht viel weniger kann das fast nicht mit falkendings zu tun haben.
> 
> obwohl da geht noch mehr: man könnte mit van nicholas rahmen vergleichen am besten mit auslaufmodellen im on-one summer sale ;-)


 
 ... oder noch besser mit einem neuen Bulls Tirone Rahmen, der im ebäh gerade für 266,- weggegangen ist.

PS: Amaro stellt in China her (schon immer) und das Gas29 Titanica lassen unsere italienischen Freunde in Taiwan fertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (6. Juli 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> PS: Amaro stellt in China her (schon immer) ...



...nicht mehr....









thor13 schrieb:


> .....und das Gas29 Titanica lassen unsere italienischen Freunde in Taiwan fertigen.



ich dachte bei Nevi....

Hat jemand von euch Preise von Jeronimo....wo liegen die in etwa?


----------



## thor13 (6. Juli 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...nicht mehr....


 
...deswegen gibts vorerst auch keine bikes mehr.... (macht wohl gerade einen Schweißerlehrgang)


Weiß eigentlich schon einer wie es mit Merlin weitergeht??


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juli 2011)

Merlin ?
ja !!
ich habe die firma gekauft


----------



## thor13 (6. Juli 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Merlin ?
> ja !!
> ich habe die firma gekauft


 

... wir haben ja eine Spassgranate unter uns...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juli 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> ... wir haben ja eine Spassgranate unter uns...


 
ich werde das nächste mal ein ironiesmiley setzen damit du lockerer wirst.....

aber zu deiner¨halbwahrheit was gas29 betrifft muss ich dich rügen!

denn stahl kommt aus italien, sie lassen es bei einem schweisser in piemont machen Mass und standartgrössen
prototypen und massgeschichten
lassen sie auch auswärts bauen > aber nicht taiwan oder china ...
standart kommt ( noch) aus russland ( gehört zu europa) wird aber bald anders gelöst laut Gio

hallo moderator!!
mann könnte auch diesen ganzen fred rüber schieben



so und ich geh mal ti fahren
happy trails


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juli 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Merlin ?
> ja !!
> ich habe die firma gekauft



Wäre sicher nicht das schlechteste, was der Firma passieren kann.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Juli 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> ... wir haben ja eine Spassgranate unter uns...



lieber Donnergott, du wirst es nicht glauben, es gibt tatsächlich Schweizer mit Humor. Kannst dich gerne bei einem Ti Treff überzeugen davon! Es sei den, es kommt Irgendwann auch bei dir die Zeit wo dir Asiaten nicht mehr zu asiatisch und Italiener zu russisch sind...

Also immer schön locker, so wie Salzburger eigentlich dafür bekannt sind...


----------



## thor13 (11. Juli 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...es gibt tatsächlich Schweizer mit Humor.


 sag ich doch, eine Spassgranate


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2011)

Titan Lenker für unter 100.- Euronen nämlich 42.- 
Die Qualität??? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/J-L-Titanium-Han...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43a81b5863


----------



## Aalex (18. Juli 2011)

das is der gleiche den es bei toronto gibt. macht auf mich einen akzeptablen eindruck

ist auch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor13 (20. Oktober 2011)

was ist nun eigentlich aus der Liebe geworden...?


----------



## zuki (6. November 2011)

thor13 schrieb:


> was ist nun eigentlich aus der Liebe geworden...?




Vielleicht so etwas wie hier?

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...rahmen-laut-Roadbike-Test.-Eigene-Erfahrungen


----------



## werner66 (14. November 2011)

zum eigentlichen Thema hier passender:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/cc_race/falkenjagd-hoplit-rs/a8113.html


----------



## thor13 (17. November 2011)

werner66 schrieb:


> zum eigentlichen Thema hier passender:
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/cc_race/falkenjagd-hoplit-rs/a8113.html


 

nicht nur passender, auch "etwas" kompetenter und inhaltlich fundierter...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. November 2011)

Ich fand den Link sehr amüsant.
Zeigt, daß man auch in anderen Foren auf plumpes virales Marketing allergisch reagiert.
Und Bikezeitungen werden irgendwie immer abwechselnd als total unseriöse Bravos bezeichnet oder als bestätigende Instanz der eigenen Meinung herangezogen - wie es gerade gebraucht wird.


----------



## werner66 (24. November 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Und Bikezeitungen werden irgendwie immer abwechselnd als total unseriöse Bravos bezeichnet oder als bestätigende Instanz der eigenen Meinung herangezogen - wie es gerade gebraucht wird.


 Jepp, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Viel amüsanter finde ich hingegen zu sehen, welche Art "Publikum" sich im Tour-Forum rumtreibt. 

Wenn der Eröffner dieses threads noch kein HEKTOR RS erworben hat, hier hat er zumindest die Möglichkeit eben dieses zu gewinnen...

http://www.tour-magazin.de/hobbysport/news/der-grosse-tour-adventskalender/a15509.html

http://www.dk-adserver.de/specials/adventskalender/2011/bik/24/win/


----------



## thor13 (24. November 2011)

werner66 schrieb:


> Viel amüsanter finde ich hingegen zu sehen, welche Art "Publikum" sich im Tour-Forum rumtreibt.







werner66 schrieb:


> Wenn der Eröffner dieses threads noch kein HEKTOR RS erworben hat, hier hat er zumindest die Möglichkeit eben dieses zu gewinnen...
> 
> http://www.tour-magazin.de/hobbysport/news/der-grosse-tour-adventskalender/a15509.html
> 
> http://www.dk-adserver.de/specials/adventskalender/2011/bik/24/win/


----------



## zuki (25. November 2011)

werner66 schrieb:


> Jepp, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Viel amüsanter finde ich hingegen zu sehen, welche Art "Publikum" sich im Tour-Forum rumtreibt.



Viel interessanter finde ich, dass es wenigstens im Tour-Forum Menschen gibt, die sich gegen plumpe anbiederungs Versuche von Fahrradherstellern wehren.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit mit guten Produkten zu vernünftigen Preisen die Kunden zu begeistern.
Der durchschaubare Versuch, wie hier auch, immer wieder einen Ladenhüter anzupreisen nervt.

Da wäre es ehrlicher zu schreiben: "Ich bin Herr Müller von der Firma Hahnenkampf und wir stellen echt tolle Fahrräder her. Glaubt es mir."


----------



## thor13 (25. November 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Der durchschaubare Versuch, wie hier auch, immer wieder einen Ladenhüter anzupreisen nervt.


 
Custombike und Ladenhüter passt wohl nun wirklich nicht  zusammen.
Es sei denn dass der Kunde holt sein bike erst nach einem Jahr ab; dann wärs ein Ladenhüter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

